# What's this Cichlid?



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

I know It's a hybrid of some kind, possibly Mbuna or cross Zebra. Oh and how do i upload pictures! I will upload him as soon as someone tells me how. I didn't want to create a thread on how to upload a photo since i didn't know which forum would be suitable.[/img]


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

From the photography section:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21085


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks mate, photos will be up soon.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok here they are!


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

cynotilapia afra cobue male


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

mbuna17 said:


> cynotilapia afra cobue male


Ya i knew he was male, and yeah i thought it might of been Mbuna. Thankyou. It's also explains the teeth he has haha.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

I was actually thinking about sending him back along with my Jewel. Because my Jewel seems a little distressed and has lost colour, this Cichlid i think chases him at times. Reckon i should keep him and just hand the Jewel back?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What size tank?


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> What size tank?


30gal 24" length 22" height


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

he is stunning.

very similar to my cynotilapia afra jalo's

obviously with green and no yellow. I would love to add some to my setup. Beautiful


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

yogifizz said:


> he is stunning.
> 
> very similar to my cynotilapia afra jalo's
> 
> obviously with green and no yellow. I would love to add some to my setup. Beautiful


Thanks mate, I'm a massive softy when it comes to fish/animals, after 2 days i already became in love with this fish, i can't bring myself to giving him back to the shop. I love how he moves at the speed of light and darts back into his hiding place. Seriously in all my fish tank experience IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve never seen a more agile fast fish, i shall film him and upload the video.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fatal said:


> yogifizz said:
> 
> 
> > he is stunning.
> ...


Then maybe look up what the species requires to be kept. A 55g or bigger with about 12 other Mbuna and no jewels unless you go 100g+..


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly take the jewel back that mbuna much better species jewels here where I live go for 1$ each...lfs wont take em too many


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> Honestly take the jewel back that mbuna much better species jewels here where I live go for 1$ each...lfs wont take em too many


Ok last question, my Yellow Lab and Mbuna get on relatively well, i dunno if this is because the Mbuna focuses on the Jewel and with the Jewel gone he will turn on the Lab. Would you say i should get another Yellow Lab to replace the Jewel? Or just keep the two Cichlids i have and just get like 6 Congo Tetras?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank is simply too small for these fish, no matter which ones you choose.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You need a lot more Mbuna than that to get a long term balanced tank. One or two targets just is not enough to spread the aggression of whatever is dominant. Yellow lab is a Mbuna but a quite peaceful one.

You may have more luck buying juvenile Mbuna (all very different from each other.)
These are less likly to be attacked by residents as real threats to their dominance.

But a succesful Mbuna tank has to be pretty big to fit em all in.

A 30gal 24" length 22" height is not big enough except as a species tank for dwarf Mbuna like the afra. Pref smaller ones.
Could I guess try about 6 afra with 6 labs but I would not in such a small tank.
Maybe best to breed jewels and drop the Mbuna all together untill you have a larger tank.
Idealy 40 inches long, 12 inches wide just for breeding jewels but they can sometimes manage with less.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> The tank is simply too small for these fish, no matter which ones you choose.


A far shorter way of saying the same thing. :thumb: 
Just spotted it.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Well my Mbuna Cobalt is a dwarf, they reach no bigger than 10cm and he already is around 7cm. I bought 2 females Labs. I plan to leave it at that. 3 Labs and the Cobalt. So far it's working, and i have a lot of rocks and hiding places in the tank. When i get my 8ft tank, I'll then worry about shifting the fish around, until then I'm sure they can manage.


----------



## somEDude (Dec 4, 2011)

Id dump the jewel and get like 6 more smaller dwarf type mbuna. Stay away from auratus or big stuff like that way too aggressive for that size tank. Used to have pseudo polits not too aggressive but hold their our and are smaller. Amazing dominate male coloration that they can turn off instantly. Maybe a few synodontis petricola for catfish. gonna needs lots of rockwork and water changes.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fatal said:


> Well my Mbuna Cobalt is a dwarf, they reach no bigger than 10cm and he already is around 7cm. .


Where did you read that Metriaclima callainos is a dwarf and only grows to 10cm? I've seen 16-17cm.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Fatal said:
> 
> 
> > Well my Mbuna Cobalt is a dwarf, they reach no bigger than 10cm and he already is around 7cm. .
> ...


http://www.african-cichlid.com/AfraCobue.htm

My Mbuna isn't a Metriaclima callainos. I meant to say Cobue not Cobalt before.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

ok but yellow labs are going to need a bigger tank...... got 2 that are 4 and 5 inches and still growing...... i would get a 55 ASAP if you want to keep all togther..... infact the tank you have is to small for what you have anyways.... i dont care if there dwarf or not, do the responsiable thing and upgrade or sell......


----------

